# xingu or spilo



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

what do you guys think


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I've never seen a P like that before







, I'd bet you get more responses in the Piranha ID forum


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It's a spilo.

Moved to piranha species ID


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

That P looks awesome


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Spilo :nod:


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

Spilo :nod:


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i dont know what it is. it doesnt have the head shape of a xingu


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

But it doesn't seem to have a hyaline edge (typical for spilo's) either...
Do you have a close-up shot of the tail?

I don't know what it is, but it's looks great!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

SPILO


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Spilo as well. If you look at the bottom of the tail, you can see the hyaline edge.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

a fatazz spilo..


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Looks like a spilo.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

awesome spilo.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thats one FAT Nice looking spilo sh*t


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

spilo


----------

